# COLOMBO | Prime Grand | 36 fl | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

The tallest development in Colombo 7 area, *Prime Grand* is set to become the residential address of choice, featuring 316 apartments of varying configurations, ranging from two-bedroom units to ultra-exclusive penthouses.

Prime Grand, a project by Prime Group, bears the ultra-prestigious address of No. 64, Ward Place, and has the distinction of being the tallest, residential development in the heart of Colombo 7. Construction commenced on 6th December 2016

Having broken ground on 6 December 2016, Prime Grand is due for completion by end 2020.

website: http://www.primegrand.lk/index.php

https://www.primeresidencies.lk/apartments/prime-grand


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*June 2017 Model unveiling*




























source; https://www.facebook.com/search/str/prime+grand+colombo/photos-keyword


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Ground Breaking*









http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/Prime-Grand-construction-gets-underway-at-Ward-Place-120430.html


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150314461&postcount=14

First crane up - 1st week July

-----------------









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150474497&postcount=16

Arrow shows, possible 2nd tower crane coming up...


----------

